# Awa Sakana



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes. I named him Awa Sakana. The literal translation is "bubble fish" in japanese. It fits well because My dogs name is Shiro which is "white" in japanese, and If this baby Im having is a girl, then her name will be Midori, which is "green" in japanese. Its an awful picture but ehhh. I need to get a camera!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, another fan of Japanese names xD One of my favorite female bettas is named Midori, I love that name, green is my all time fav color <3

Hes gorgeous BTW xDD Such a pretty boy!


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

Hes beautiful!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I love his colors!!


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hopefully I can get a better camera soon, Im doing water changes today so maybe i can get a better picture!


----------

